# Loss of my oldest and dearest friend.



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Awww I’m so sorry for your loss 😭
Both of your dogs are beautiful. I’ll pray for your girl … I know how hard it can be for some dogs to adjust to the loss


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hooker.

Losing a member of your family affects everyone, Ellie is grieving the loss of Hooker as much as you are. 
Continue to be there for Ellie as she goes through the grieving process, it's going to take time for her and you. 
Do you have any family members, friends, or neighbors with dogs that Ellie likes? If so, visiting them may help her.


----------



## Ellie bells mama (Dec 22, 2021)

DogParentofOne said:


> Awww I’m so sorry for your loss 😭
> Both of your dogs are beautiful. I’ll pray for your girl … I know how hard it can be for some dogs to adjust to the loss


Thank you, the loss we feel is heartbreaking, but when I see my Ellie look so lost sometimes..that’s even worse.


----------



## Ellie bells mama (Dec 22, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Hooker.
> 
> Losing a member of your family affects everyone, Ellie is grieving the loss of Hooker as much as you are.
> Continue to be there for Ellie as she goes through the grieving process, it's going to take time for her and you.
> Do you have any family members, friends, or neighbors with dogs that Ellie likes? If so, visiting them may help her.


Thank you! The odd thing about Ellie, she doesn’t really like many other dogs. My daughter has a weiner dog- that’s the only other dog she will even interact with. She isn’t aggressive or mean to other dogs, she is almost scared of them. We considered looking into adopting another Golden that needs a good home! No puppies though- I just don’t think I could do any more puppies right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ellie bells mama said:


> Thank you! The odd thing about Ellie, she doesn’t really like many other dogs. My daughter has a weiner dog- that’s the only other dog she will even interact with. She isn’t aggressive or mean to other dogs, she is almost scared of them. We considered looking into adopting another Golden that needs a good home! No puppies though- I just don’t think I could do any more puppies right now.



It may help Ellie if she's around your daughter's dog.

Have you considered fostering for a GR Rescue? That might be a good way to start, many foster families end up adopting the dogs they are fostering.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Hooker. He was a cute fella. Ellie is grieving too. It can be as hard for them as it is for us. We lost Charley mid-Feb. of last year and Lola was struggling with the loss of her big dog. We gave her lots of attention and she eventually started to come around. We added Murphy to the pack on Memorial Day weekend last yr at 8 wks so now she's the Big Dog of the house. There's no answer that's right for every person or dog when dealing with grief but giving her lots of love And some time hopefully will help.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss. It takes some time. When I lost my Luke (Golden Retriever) who I describe pretty much how you describe your dog, my Cavalier King Charles (Abby) was so out of sorts. I was heartbroken and it broke my heart every time I came home because Abby would run around me and look for Luke. I thought having Luke put to sleep at home would clue her in, but she didn’t process it and missed him so much. I always said Luke was in love with me (it was mutual) and Abby was in love with Luke. I don’t remember how long it took Abby to adjust. I think when we got our next golden about four months later, she was preoccupied with adjusting to him and it helped. 

I hope you all adjust and your happy memories of Hooker give you some peace.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter and KayCee were litter mates that I got at 8 weeks in Oct.'99/. They were best buds...yet Huntter was my heart dog. My husband was a cross country truck driver and gone 2 weeks at a time. Out sons were married, so most of the time just me and the dogs. They slept with me (and hubby when he was home.) In Dec. 2002, we adopted a heart worm positive golden about 1 1/2-2 years old. She joined in the playing with Hunter and kayCee.af her heart worm treatment and worms were gone. 

Then I made a terrible mistake and let Hunter get a ProHeart6injectashewas a picky eater and I worried he would not eat all his pill. and it killed him, Oct. 16, 2003. KayCee really went into a funk. Instead of being on the sofa with Honey and me, she would get under the dining table. She didn't want to retriever when I threw the tennis balls. She just seemed to forget all else existed. We buried him in the back yard and until her death in 2008 (cancer) she often laid out in the yard where his grave was now all covered with grass.. .

However, Honey pestered her and pestered her and was able to pull her out of that depression and once again they were napping together on the patio, running up and down the back fence "talking "to the dogs in the yard behind us. Then cancer took KayCee in May 2008 and Honey went into depression. She no longer "talked" to the dogs behind us, never napped on the patio. She just moped around for overt a month, but she did pull out of it. So I certainly understand your poor girl's grief. And I feel sorry for her. I hope she can come around soon. Perhaps anew dog, even a puppy might help.. Honey really helped Kaycee, but poor Honey just had me and hubby when he waws home. Lost her in Aug. 2014. The first picture is of Hunter and
KayCee, his head on her. The last picture is of KayCee and Honey (she is the light colored one. KayCee had had a bath and was still damp.


----------



## Ellie bells mama (Dec 22, 2021)

3 goldens said:


> Hunter and KayCee were litter mates that I got at 8 weeks in Oct.'99/. They were best buds...yet Huntter was my heart dog. My husband was a cross country truck driver and gone 2 weeks at a time. Out sons were married, so most of the time just me and the dogs. They slept with me (and hubby when he was home.) In Dec. 2002, we adopted a heart worm positive golden about 1 1/2-2 years old. She joined in the playing with Hunter and kayCee.af her heart worm treatment and worms were gone.
> 
> Then I made a terrible mistake and let Hunter get a ProHeart6injectashewas a picky eater and I worried he would not eat all his pill. and it killed him, Oct. 16, 2003. KayCee really went into a funk. Instead of being on the sofa with Honey and me, she would get under the dining table. She didn't want to retriever when I threw the tennis balls. She just seemed to forget all else existed. We buried him in the back yard and until her death in 2008 (cancer) she often laid out in the yard where his grave was now all covered with grass.. .
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous, I am so sorry for your loss


----------

